# Ouch Time



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I fell down the stairs first thing this morning and totally messed up my back. Went to the ER for x-rays and they found no NEW injury, but saw that I had a compressed verterbrae that had healed a long time ago.  

Now, I'm very clumsy, so who the hell knows when/how I did that. I never even knew I'd done it.

At least I have vicodan and muscle relaxers to get me through the weekend. The pain is frigging unbearable. I fell like Michael Richards does with the Banana peel in "Transylvania 6-5000".

Watch this!!! :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Man, I really feel for you , Z! If anyone can relate to what you're going through, it's me. I had to go this morning to my specialist to get a device around my neck that emits EMP's so it can help the bone and vertebrae to mend in my neck from my car accident. I have another fusion in my back coming up on the heels of this neck surgery, so I'm down for the count for quite a little while.  

You may have to go see a specialist like a Neurologist or an Orthapedic doctor. They will prescribe for you an MRI to see if there was any REAL damage. X-Rays are more or less a formality to see if any bones are broken; they can't reveal if there's any pinched nerves or ruptured discs or anything else like that that has to do with a spinal injury. 

As one friend to another: My advice is to go see your general practitioner and have them refer you to one of the doctors I listed above, or find a reputable one yourself in the Yellow Pages. Do it before something bad happens that will lead to your injury getting worse. Pain ****ing sucks!


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Right about now, I'm thinking we should start a post about painful things we've all suffered through over the course of our lives.

I feel SO SORRY for you, ZF. May you heal well and quickly.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, don't feel sorry for him, you'll only encourage him!  

Seriously, you had pre-compressed disks? What are you, Shawn Michaels, or something? :googly: :zombie:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

lol. Yeah, I was doing too many superkicks. It's probably from when Robinson tackled me in your backyard when he was really drunk and decided it was time to wrestle.

Bastard.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Did you go off the porch that night?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know. I was pretty hammered that night too. The only things I remember about that night were being clotheslined by the B-Man, and then Alex driving me home to change clothes because I was all muddy from being knocked over by said clothesline.

****ing B-Man.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

He doesn't deserve any sympathy at all. I talked to him earlier this evening, and would you believe he never asked for the Xrays for a lab scene, nor did he scrounge any decent hospital stuff for costumes or props. Geez what a waste of a good injury. LOL
Seriously Zombie, chill for the weekend, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Man, that sucks. I hope you're feelin' better soon!

I just had a great idea! Someone should start a new thread called BLAME THE B-MAN where folks can talk about the ****ty stuff that happens to them, and how it's all the friggin' B-Man's fault. Like hurricanes. ****in' B-Man....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> He doesn't deserve any sympathy at all. I talked to him earlier this evening, and would you believe he never asked for the Xrays for a lab scene, nor did he scrounge any decent hospital stuff for costumes or props. Geez what a waste of a good injury. LOL
> Seriously Zombie, chill for the weekend, and I hope you feel better soon.


True enough. I do want to do a mad science lab someday and really should have asked for the x-rays.

With the drugs in full effect now, I think I am going to just chill for the weekend. Don't feel like doing much more than sitting here or taking a nap.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I fell down the stairs first thing this morning and totally messed up my back.


So were you inebriated or did you trip over the cat?

Heal well. Bright blessings!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

*Pain...ugh!*

I hope you take it easy and get better soon!


----------

